# what is this worm in my daphnia culture



## techfool (30 Dec 2017)

The worms are a few cms long, very thin and white.  They came out of nowhere, a couple of weeks after setup. the white specks are daphnia, to give you a size comparison. Are they safe for fish to eat?
 BTW it is possible to culture daphnia in a 4 litre container with no aeration or mechanical filtration. There is some frogbit in there. I used to feed yeast but it was too gunky and have now switched to powdered algae which I mix up with water and pour in, or I just stir in if I am feeling lazy.  The population rises and falls but is constant enough for my bettas and vase guppies to have a weekly treat.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Dec 2017)

Hi all, 
I can't really tell from the photo but they sound like detritus worms (<"Naididae">), even if they aren't they are harmless. 





techfool said:


> BTW it is possible to culture daphnia in a 4 litre container with no aeration or mechanical filtration.


Yes it is, but they need very careful feeding. I've found the <"cultures are more stable"> if you add some dead leaves. 

cheers Darrel


----------

